# Game 16: Heat @ Wizards (12/4 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, December 4, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st road game since November 17 and last road game until December 20. 

Hope we dont play down to the comp again. 

Battier didnt practice today but said he'd make the trip and lobby to play. Doubt he does though as the Heat usually like for a guy to get a practice in before coming back from an injury.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This should be fun.

Never know wit this team tho


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd rather have him stay home and rest. 

#OldManFreshForPlayoffs


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They've beaten us 3 times in a row counting preseason. We owe them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier may suit up tomorrow apparently.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't see it...Unless they want to get him a little rhythm back before we play NY on Thursday.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I have a bad feeling.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> *MiamiHEAT*  #*HEATgame*: Norris Cole will not play tonight. He is day-to-day with a right groin strain.


"MO CHEEKS! MO CHEEKS!" (I hope you all *get this*)

NOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier is also out. 

Still think we don't need a 3rd point Pat?

Side note: Varnado was named D-League player of the week for their first week.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario said he knows he's been playing bad and will turn it around. Gonna need him to do it now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shame Varnado was never healthy enough to play this preseason.

I see he's playing for the Heat D-league affiliate. Dont know if there's anything to read into there or not?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I would think so. We had to renounce him, essentially, and probably told him to stay close and try to get healthy. I see him as our Joel insurance.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> ‏@*EthanJSkolnick*  U should anyway. RT @*RobCabrera*: RT @*EthanJSkolnick* Norris Cole will not play. > Guess I won't be posting this tonight: http://img.ly/qv7X












So...The return of Rashard Lewis to Washington tonight! Surprised NBATV didn't pick up this game for the colossal ratings.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shame Norris is out. He played really well the other night, and was actually stroking midrange jumpers which was nice to see. His on ball defense has been very good too, and he has been providing a bit of a spark.

Wario better not show up tonight. We'll probably just see more Ray Ray and MM tonight i'd say.

Odds on that Seraphin will have a huge game, and Ariza will probably go nuts. Ariza is at 35% from the field so far, so you know he'll be boonta and hit like 4 treys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jordan Crawford. Couple of seasons ago he would regularly light us up. He's one to watch for that all important Heat killer scrub of the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see CB hit that J he was off with last game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade for the and1 dunk


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That airball right to Okafor was such a vs. Heat play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario takes a bad shot on one end, then picks up his 2nd foul on a night when he cant be getting in foul trouble


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wario.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Typical


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So much Wario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh -- You kidding me biting on that pump? Come on, man.

Wade's cut for the and-1 dunk and his hook out of the post were very nice, but he's taken two horrible shots already. Bosh is feeling it. Keep feeding him until he goes cold.

We're on pace to give up 30+ in the first quarter to the worst offense in the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade should not leave the post tonight with Crawford, Price or Beal defending him all night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think the biggest component missing this season is Smithi's whip. Step it up Smithers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

AJ Price today? jesus christ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a dish! LBJ2Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are fouling like crazy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Harris? Uh oh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Remember when UD was talking about shooting 3's? He still can't even hit wide-open 14-footers.

Between Bosh, UD, Joel, and Pitt, we must have the worst big man hands rotation in the league. Guys can't handle the easiest passes on rolls to the rim.

Down 5. :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crawford and Price. SMH


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Harris? Uh oh


Great D on Ariza that possession. And then we let Crawford stream down the lane for the easy scoop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Worst offense in the league is on pace for a near 30pt quarter on 50% shooting.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

CRAIGSLIST AD: A big man who can catch the ball while moving.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knew this was a trap game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn LBJ, that was smooth


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow these fouls. Price clearly threw his body into Miller.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I repeat. AJ Price.

Really? What is this shit?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hustle by THarris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad shot Harris...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That bastard Crawford.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice, Ray 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Of course

30-25 after 1

30 point quarter to the worst offensive team in the league :nonono:

Wizards shot 14 free throws. Gotta stop fouling.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Saw both of those 3's coming, and there's that 30-point quarter me and W2 called. Just junk.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Every ****ing game. It's a joke.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There will be no non-stressful games ever again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333 again


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol NeNe under the basket all night. Nope we don't need a C.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our D is a joke


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good call on Jordan Crawford W2. Jamal Crawford's younger bro?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I see Nene is healthy the same week he plays against Miami. Didn't see that coming. It's a Christmas miracle!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haslem is playing deplorable D. U-seless.

Gets to the point where you have to stop writing things off as teams playing above their heads for the champs. This is the worst team in just about every offensive category (fg%, ppg, points in the paint), and they're living inside the paint. I can take the Crawford 3's, because it's expected the scrub-chucker is going to have his 3 good games of the season against us, but this stuff in the paint is blasphemous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Good call on Jordan Crawford W2. Jamal Crawford's younger bro?


Not related.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like Mario dislocated a finger.

Maybe this is the game that Riley finally decides that a 3rd PG is needed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No PGs now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Not related.


I know, more in Heat Killability.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, this is embarrassing D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML this game


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Literally. Literally baskets or fouls on every defensive possession. Literally. No exaggeration.

They average 89.4 points per game, folks. They might get there in the 3rd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> I know, more in Heat Killability.


No doubt there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wizards average 20 free throws a game. They have 19 already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wizards now shooting over 80% in the quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gonna be one of those games where Webster hits curl treys...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is MIA tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

56 points so far. They'll have 60 odd before the half is out.

This isn't a fluke. Our D is so bad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I promise we'll lead the league in pull-up 3's given up. That basket just becomes an ocean against us.

Now 58%...a team that normally shoots 40%.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Offensive explosion from Joel!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

60-54 at the half

Horrendous, pitiful, embarrassing D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's 4 awful shot choices by Wade in that half by my count. Come on dude.

LeBron is definitely taking it extra easy. Heard during shootaround he was sick again, FWIW.

That was so disgusting.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*ByTimReynolds*  Wiz hadn't scored more than 51 points in a first half all season. Tonight: 60.


OT: WC, it was just announced New Orleans will change their name to the 'Pelicans.' I'm sure they'll love that in Aussie-ville.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

X-Rays on Rio's ring finger were negative, but he won't return. POSITIONLESS!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh. This D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

AJ Price...Seriously?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade! nice


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML Price. What a load of crap.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haha, Price is in epic dial-a-scrub mode right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id like to reiterate that Price is a 35% shooter.

Shooting 5/5 and 2/2 from 3 tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So embarassing


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lewis with end-to-end horror. Maybe we should take him out. He's been awful since he was benched.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was innocuous. Those are always the worst.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we bench Harris and Lewis now please.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is by the far the worst defensive game of the season for the Heat. It is shocking how bad they are tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron with 8/5/6 midway through the 3rd.

Game has started Lebron. This isn't the 1st quarter...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh: Tony has no idea what to do with the play-by-play.

Nice offense from Wade, but he was a statue on that last defensive possession, could only stand and foul as he was blown by. Unacceptable. We still look super-lackadaisical and LeBron hasn't made himself visible this quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Geez we're playing badly, but they're making everything.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nene traveled dirty before that Crawford 3.

LeBron was hit on that drive, no call. Not talking about in the air when he got blocked, before that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Better finish well here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Harris you suck


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What's the foul disparity? This is nuts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great couple of plays by UD. Blocked the alley oop on one end and kept the offensive rebound alive on the other.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

82-78 after 3

Didnt allow 30 in the quarter. That's a step up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron looked gas on that last play. Couldn't get a decent shot at all. Hopefully we can get him a decent rest here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

14 - us, 9 - them.

Lebron is playing crappy Wade like. Not hustling, and chucking up junk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

smh UD..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dat outlet...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Two immediate turnovers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Retardation. Thy name is Udonis.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And Ray...another turnover...**** me


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL Livingston. Ol grandpa knees killing us now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please get rid of UD. Please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I understand losing athleticism as you get older, but I just cannot understand how a really good mid range shooter like UD used to be, can be so awful from the same spots now?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^His misses are not even close, and he's wide open.

When does LeBron get his rest now? All of the Big 3 in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, if anything, UD should be BETTER at these now...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy crap that flop! Are you kidding me!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get Udonis the **** off the court Spo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick reverse by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane what are you doing


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller - space that floor


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FUUUUU


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade gambles for a steal and his man hits a 3 over him. Amazing how many times this happens to him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're hitting so many pull-up, contested J's. We've been missing a ton all game.

But yeah that last 3 was wide open. Wade giving some awful 4th quarter minutes. What was that scoop shot earlier? He wasn't even trying.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta hit those Ray


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're in serious danger of losing to the worst team in the league. I'm raging.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So many missed open 3's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge trey by Bron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Screwed


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Ray and Mike..

Wade late on D, his man hits a J on him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont deserve to win


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade plays possum. Wade's man scores before he gets back. Deja. Vu.

At least we'll lose this game on an outlier. Miller and Ray are chipping the paint off the rims on wide-open 3's while they're sub-average shooters won't miss them, contested or open.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can't get better shots than these. Bad luck tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The free throw line has been Lebron's kryptonite this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike and Ray, our two best shooters, have let us down tonight. At some point this had to be expected after how we've won a lot of our games this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another missed open shot..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike Miller turned down a wide open corner three.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This would be a well deserved loss. They deserve to have an embarrassing loss like this after how they've escaped defeat all season long. Maybe it'll finally wake them up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** Mike Miller's 0 sperm count.

That 3 attempt by LeBron said everything about his concern for this game. Somehow he slept walk to a triple double. He was wide open but way too far out. So much time to get a better look.

We earned this loss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need a prayer here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Same predicament. Running out of time though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Needed Crawford to miss one. Of course he doesn't.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seraphin with 16 and 10. Knew it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Two awful 3's by LeBron with enough time to get better looks. He soiled his first triple double since his first year here.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can't feel bad considering how lucky we have gotten so far this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF was that Lebron. Worst shot ever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 105-101

If this doesnt wake their asses up to finally play some D, then I dont know what will this regular season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was about time Smithi's hero Randy Whittman got a quality win.

The lack of PGs and Battier is no excuse. We were pure, pure junk tonight. Ray and Miller make one of those gagillion wide-open 3's they missed and we steal this one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is a ****ing embarassment.

I'm shocked, even though I know I shouldn't be.

This is bad a loss as I can remember.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Laziest and worst triple double of Lebron's career too. Those last couple shots were deplorable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Can't feel bad considering how lucky we have gotten so far this season.


Yeah, and that it happened to the worst team in the league, with the worst offense in the league, will hopefully wake them up.

If it doesnt, then while they coast to the playoffs, we'll all be ripping our hair out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't want to lay too much on LeBron since he's our only hope, but let's talk about those two FT's he missed. His body language was as if he didn't give a shit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I bet we were already thinking about the Knicks and completely overlooked Washington.

I hate how this team coasts like this. Wish we had a Varejao or a Faried who you knew were always going to give maximum effort, every night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, and that it happened to the worst team in the league, with the worst offense in the league, will hopefully wake them up.


I thought we were done with trap games when we struggled to beat no-Irving Cleveland, the San Antonio Torros, Houston, Phoenix, etc., etc. Guess not.

The worst part is the Wizards were getting killed all day on Twitter for saying they could possibly win this game if they make jump shots and keep up the tempo. Welp.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pathetic =/


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Yay Wizards!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> I bet we were already thinking about the Knicks and completely overlooked Washington.
> 
> I hate how this team coasts like this. Wish we had a Varejao or a Faried who you knew were always going to give maximum effort, every night.


Pissed me off to hear LeBron is flying to NY tomorrow to accept his SI award, then flying back to Miami to play the Knicks. WTF? His mind bags were already packed, apparently.



> ‏@*SherwoodStrauss*  LeBron exuded a bored weariness that we woulda never seen from MJ--cuz there was no League Pass back then


I'd laugh if there wasn't pain. This guy's a good follow, by the way. One of the few sensible ESPN guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> I bet we were already thinking about the Knicks and completely overlooked Washington.


We've been playing down to the competition all season long. It was only a matter of time until it came back to bite us in the ass.


4-4 on the road now. 3 blowout losses(NY, Memphis, LAC) and 1 close loss to the worst team in the league. While all 4 wins were at or near the end of the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When I said LeBron's body language was as if he didn't give a shit about those FT's, I meant while he was taking them, by the way. Just flung them up there without his normal mechanics from feet to hands.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*heatbananaman*  Oh well! HEAT drop a heartbreaker in Washington. Playing catch-up finally caught up to them! Still no reason to go crazy over this game!


Banana Man has a split personality.

OK. I tried.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Including the postseason, we're 3-4 when LeBron gets a trip-dub. Weird.

Sad thing is I don't see us taking anything from this. They'll brush it off as an outlier, despite it being representative of a trend. I don't expect good D until Feb/March-ish.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Better smash the **** outta the Knicks...or this game will just piss me off even more


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Better smash the **** outta the Knicks...or this game will just piss me off even more


This.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Switching to a defensive-minded theme. Can't expect Ray to make all the threes, but he embarrassed me tonight. The Wiz played out of their minds, but dodged a ton of bullets between MM and Ray's open bricks.

I asked @CoupNBA and @tomhaberstroh how many open J's the Heat missed tonight according to Synergy, but no response yet, as I'm sure they're busy and getting inundated with tweets on top of that. I don't think I can recall a game where we missed so many, when factoring in UD's and LeBron's and others as well. First close game we've lost in awhile...since, what, Game 5 against Boston? Takes you back to all of the individual awful plays we had this game, on either end of the floor. Not getting back in transition, mindless turnovers, Wade's terrible shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at that avi, Jace.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh god. I almost fell out of my chair laughing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*WallaceNBA_ESPN*  Heat are banged-up team after this loss. Haslem (hip), Miller (multiple), Chalmers (finger), Cole (groin), Allen (back).


I noticed Miller hobbling after one play fairly early in the 2nd half. Sucks 'Shard's D is so bad he wasn't a viable option over an apparently re-broken Mike.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One more thing: LeBron sucks. Wade sucks. Bosh sucks. Fire Spo. Retire Riley. Sell the team Micky. Play James Jones. 

The idiot Heat fan loss anthem.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So, like, thanks Lakers. You will be receiving a gift basket from Micky Arison tomorrow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

8-10 the Lakers? Wow.

12-4 aint so bad I guess. We have a pretty weak schedule this month...so i'd like to rack a few wins up. It's home heavy.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

well we needed at shitty loss like this. Our defense is asslicky


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Yay Wizards!


Agreed.

Happy for Randy Wittman.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't look now, but Smithi has fallen off the deep end.

I blame the Heat's "defense."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Needz moar whip cracking from Smithi.

And less Rashard Lewis....much less....

I'm actually still mistified as to what has happened to Udonis Haslem. It's beyond a joke.

Maybe we should go see what mummified Antonio McDyess has left :|


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD came out drilling jumpers in all kinds of ways during the scrimmage. As soon as he came back from his hammy, he was back to Useless S. Grantlem. What the **** did I do there?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Needz moar whip cracking from Smithi.


If the opponent tonight had "76ers" or any other name but "Wizards" on the front of their jerseys, I'd have gone nuclear.

I'm a total Wizards and Wittman fan boy. Been a tough season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wizards and Nuggets have too many bigs. Surely one of them have to shake loose, no?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Team needs to make a trade. Our record is very fortunate considering the way we've played, and the way we've won, and lost. We could easily be .500 right now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

BlackNRed said:


> Team needs to make a trade. Our record is very fortunate considering the way we've played, and the way we've won, and lost. We could easily be .500 right now.


Shit man. What does everyone expect?

How long has the NBA been around? 70 years? We have a coach who has decided 70 years of NBA evolution is overrated and is now trying to run super small lineups in a "positionless" offense. Who could have possibly seen this going wrong?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Shit man. What does everyone expect?
> 
> How long has the NBA been around? 70 years? We have a coach who has decided 70 years of NBA evolution is overrated and is now trying to run super small lineups in a "positionless" offense. Who could have possibly seen this going wrong?


I expected it, but then we won a championship playing all small ball, all out of position, and I was scratching my head.

Anyhoo, I'm positive that isn't a recipe for long term success.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The starting "small" lineup isn't the issue. Haslem as the backup C and Lewis previously playing backup 4 are/were big issues, as well as Ray's defense.



> @*tomhaberstroh*  Rewatched Wizards-Heat this morning. Heat played with charity game level intensity on D. LeBron, Wade, Bosh included.


This is so true. Didn't particularly stand out for LeBron for me, but I wouldn't deny it, considering his effort was extremely sub-par throughout most of the game.

Wade is obvious, not getting back in transition, fouling instead of moving his feet, but even Bosh got the plague last night. I remember one play that really stood out where Seraphin spun baseline, setting up a wide open baseline J, instead of stepping over to contest Bosh just stood there and looked at him for a couple of seconds. No hand up. No step over. No ****s given. Just bad, scary stuff.



> @*CoupNBA*  The Heat's defensive efficiency by quarter against the Wizards: 135.4 --> 129.3 --> 92.1 --> 86.7


:laugh:

Pat Riley's going to start cutting himself soon. 

But yeah, a 62 point difference in efficiency from when they didn't care to when they kinda cared shows it all.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Embarassing effort last night really. Laziest triple double I think i've ever seen. Clearly zero ****s were given that day.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another road loss, another club appearance the night before, though this one appears to be different.


























First of all, obviously they weren't exerting themselves :laugh:

But LeBatard's producer Mike Ryan pointed out that it seems like a schedules, paid appearance. I mean, you have Ray there, who has said he never joins teammates at clubs. And supposedly every time the Heat go to Washington, LeBron makes a scheduled club appearance, leading Ryan to believe he has a connect there who requests it of him every time.

Definitely don't blame the loss/lack of effort on this, but it doesn't look good at all.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Now that shit pisses me off and makes me not like the NBA.

Focus on the ****ing game like you're paid to you pieces of shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, every team does the same thing. What pissed me off about the last time before the Atl game was that Wade was sick and still went out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tuesday night clubbing in Washington looks about as exciting as a dentist appointment.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Now that shit pisses me off and makes me not like the NBA.
> 
> *Focus on the ****ing game like you're paid to you pieces of shit.*


I know right. Everytime I see club photos I wanna beat these morons with a spiked bat.

Party from July to October. Or at least save it for the first night of 3 or 4 games off.

Most people don't have the luxury of getting 4+ months off of work. These guys do and get paid millions of dollars.

Spoiled little bitches.

I swear this team is just going to coast through 3/4 of the regular season. Be prepared to beat your head against the wall often for their lack of effort on a regular basis.


----------

